# Needing some attic exhaust fan work



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone interested in bidding on installation of ?on the roof? (non-powered) exhaust vents for two small bathrooms. Project will involve cutting vent hole in roof installing an exhaust vent, connecting ducting to exhaust vent(s) from two bathrooms, replacing shingles and sealing. Powered exhaust vents already present in bathrooms as well as flexible ducting connected to bath exhaust units.

Job may also include installation of powered attic exhaust vents (type with thermostat involved). Recommend type and number, cut through roof, install vents, connect power, test thermostat, seal roof. Minimal electric work required (extra circuits already available).

Is in the Pace/Milton area. Licensed and insured required.

PM for further information and contact details


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Contact Clay-do .He can handle the roof penetrations and venting.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brandy (3/16/2010)*Contact Clay-do .He can handle the roof penetrations and venting.




Thanks Brandy. Have sent Clay-doh an email..



/r Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you. Email sent. Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay does excellant work. all goals acheived and even better than expected. Took his time, did it right, and cleaned the site each day. Even came back to the job site after paid in full to finish cleaning and pick-up of the site.
Would recommend him for any future work without hesitation.

Thanks Clay!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Steve! It was a pleasure working for you and your wife, both of you were very hospitable and treated me more like a friend than a contractor.


Glad you guys are happy with the work, and with all that new vented soffit and opening up your ridge vent, your attic will do a lot better letting humidity and excess heat.


Again, thank you for letting me take care of it for you guys, and also for the good words!


----------

